# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  SHOW Khsus Koi Lokal

## steamkoi

Dear All Koiers!

Beberapa waktu lalu saya sempat ngobrol2 dengan Om Ajik untuk Ide pembuatan KOi show khusus lokal dengan tujuan untuk meningkatkan popularitas koi2 dalam negeri dan mengetahui parameneter kualitas koi kita. Kan seru sekali jika setiap delaer koi lokal dan farm2 ataupun pehobi ikan lokal di seluruh indonesia berlomba untuk mendapatkan posisi teratas Lokal Grandchampion. Saya yakin ini bisa meningkatkan maraknya koi lokal di tanah Air.. dan tentunya para farmer2 kita lebih giat untuk menghasilkan koi2 kualitas tinggi dikelas lokal  :: .

tentunya diajang2 KOIS festival/ZNA/APKI/BKC/Bandung dll Ikan2 lokal lebih PD bersaing dengan koi2 Import  :: . 

Salam!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

saya sangat setuju sekali om...

----------


## kodok.ngorek

trus buat tahu pesertanya benar2 koi lokal bagaimana om?
WNA tp ngaku WNI   ::

----------


## ronnie

Bnr kta om kodok,, yg bedain itu koi lokal sm import gmn om???
Apa secara visual bisa trlihat bedanya??  ::

----------


## h_andria

kalo bisa show kontes ini menjadi acara rutin...
insya Allah.. koi2 lokal akan berkembang jauh lebih baik dari sekarang ...

----------


## steamkoi

> Bnr kta om kodok,, yg bedain itu koi lokal sm import gmn om???
> Apa secara visual bisa trlihat bedanya??


Kembali ke Hati peserta aja Om, pengikut musti jujur  ::  toh kalau nanti ada yang berbuat curang mungkin nanti ketawan dr gosip/rumornya  ::  dan merugikan si peserta itu sendiri, Hopefully ini nggak terjadi  :: .. Toh acara ini untuk perkembangan koi tanah air kita juga. Jadi Percaya aja  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Betull...

F1 bisa masuk kategori ini ga?

----------


## h_andria

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> Bnr kta om kodok,, yg bedain itu koi lokal sm import gmn om???
> Apa secara visual bisa trlihat bedanya?? 
> 
> 
> Kembali ke Hati peserta aja Om, pengikut musti jujur  toh kalau nanti ada yang berbuat curang pasti kedengeran gosip/rumornya  Hopefully ini nggak terjadi .. Toh acara ini untuk perkembangan koi tanah air kita juga. Jadi Percaya aja


setuju Om...
ke depan.. akan muncul nama2 breeder Lokal Indo yg handal.....

----------


## steamkoi

> Betull...
> 
> F1 bisa masuk kategori ini ga?


Tentu Bisa Om  ::  namanya Koi lokal .. maupun Indukan Import tapi sudah lahir di Indonesia .. tentu sudah di sebut Koi lokal  ::

----------


## victor

pekalongan perlu bikin nih show kayak gini.
pkai *spg*, gw cariin spg nya yach....
bentar ada sample nya, gw masukin di avatar yach...

----------


## mario85

bagus juga nih idenya..jadinya bisa meningkatkan mutu kualitas koi indo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zieco

Setuju Om....
Saya juga mo ikutan nih....
Kapan???
Dimana???
 ::

----------


## Glenardo

> pekalongan perlu bikin nih show kayak gini.
> pkai *spg*, gw cariin spg nya yach....
> bentar ada sample nya, gw masukin di avatar yach...



Wakakakak

specialisasi ny akeluar deh..Kuchibeni platinum 170 cm yax   ::   ga medok bahasa jawa nya  :P

----------


## victor

kali aja masuk

----------


## mikaelsebastian

om victor yang di avatar langsung dilelang aja kasih opsi bungkus yah  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sebetulnya ide dasarnya adalah bagaimana dalam sebuah kontes koi, selain ada kelas umum yang mempertandingkan semua koi tanpa diskriminasi impor dan lokal juga ada kelas khusus yang mempertandingkan antar koi lokal. Mirip event - event seperti di balap sepeda ada klasemen umum dan juga ada klasemen lokal....

Tapi harus diakui, untuk kontes koi tidak sesederhana balap sepeda. Kendala seperti yang ditengarai om kodok.ngorek WNA ngaku WNI, belum lagi masalah di teknis penjurian dimana team juri akan dapat pekerjaan tambahan, dan banyak hal lainnya...

Tapi sebagai wacana, ide ini sah2 saja kita gulirkan, mungkin suatu saat ada cara untuk mengatasi kendala - kendala yang ada   ::

----------


## hartono_88

mantap ide nya bro....

----------


## h_andria

kalo Kontes Show2 lokal menjadi ritual rutin nasional...
ditanggung koi2 lokal harganya mahal2 deh....

----------


## victor

> kalo Kontes Show2 lokal menjadi ritual rutin nasional...
> ditanggung koi2 lokal harganya mahal2 deh....


bagus tuh. mengangkat martabat koi dalam negeri.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kalo Kontes Show2 lokal menjadi ritual rutin nasional...
> ditanggung koi2 lokal harganya mahal2 deh....


Yang ini mungkin side effect-nya...
Tapi tujuan utama yang ingin dicapai adalah bagaimana menstimulasi peternak lokal untuk meningkatkan kualitas, tidak hanya kualitas indukan, kualitas culling, tetapi yang lebih utama lagi bisa mendorong mereka menciptakan bloodline2 unggulan...

Bisa dibayangkan, bila dalam setiap kontes koi selain gelar Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champion ada juga Local Grand Champion....
Beberapa tahun setelahnya kita bisa berharap akan muncul bloodline local dari Local Grand Champion ini   ::

----------


## h_andria

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> kalo Kontes Show2 lokal menjadi ritual rutin nasional...
> ditanggung koi2 lokal harganya mahal2 deh....


Yang ini mungkin side effect-nya...
Tapi tujuan utama yang ingin dicapai adalah bagaimana menstimulasi peternak lokal untuk meningkatkan kualitas, tidak hanya kualitas indukan, kualitas culling, tetapi yang lebih utama lagi bisa mendorong mereka menciptakan bloodline2 unggulan...

Bisa dibayangkan, bila dalam setiap kontes koi selain gelar Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champion ada juga Local Grand Champion....
Beberapa tahun setelahnya kita bisa berharap akan muncul bloodline local dari Local Grand Champion ini   :: [/quote:3kup4t1v]

yup bener... setahu lalu aku pernah bilang hal ini sama Om han...
nama koi blitar akan tergeser menjadi nama koi breedernya .. seperti sakai, momotaro, ogata dll ...

----------


## bhana

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> kalo Kontes Show2 lokal menjadi ritual rutin nasional...
> ditanggung koi2 lokal harganya mahal2 deh....


Yang ini mungkin side effect-nya...
Tapi tujuan utama yang ingin dicapai adalah bagaimana menstimulasi peternak lokal untuk meningkatkan kualitas, tidak hanya kualitas indukan, kualitas culling, tetapi yang lebih utama lagi bisa mendorong mereka menciptakan bloodline2 unggulan...
[/quote:3jfh6x18]


Karena tujuan utama untuk stimulasi peternak lokal...kadang kita gak tahu dari peternak mana misalnya kalo beli di hangar teras...paling cuma bisa bilang KOI Blitar...KOI Sukabumi...farm-nya   ::  
Kecuali kita beli langsung ke farm-nya ...
Untuk konsep-nya saya 100% setuju banget Pak Ajik n Om Irvan...cuma untuk prakteknya itu spt-nya agak sulit...wong peternaknya aja gak mau keluarin sertifikat/ktp-nya...  ::  
tapi saya pikir klo tujuan utamanya stimulasi peternak lokal paling tidak kan para peternak kita juga harusnya sudah mempunyai semangat dengan farm-nya ya paling tidak dengan "certificate of origin" lha...  ::  

Tapi apapun yang ada...ayo lha Mang dibuat event-nya...mudah2an dengan event spt ini bisa mendorong peternak2 kita...

----------


## ekawiyandi

> kali aja masuk


weleh....pakar SPG lagi action  ::  jual borongan pa satuan tu om?

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kali aja masuk
> 
> 
> weleh....pakar SPG lagi action  jual borongan pa satuan tu om?


sssstttt udah ah, nti dimarahin pak ajik... udah ya.
sssssttttt via pm aja.
atau buka thread lelang khusus avatar gw, ok.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tidak perlu kontes khusus, cukup ditumpangi kontes yang sudah ada. Bisa menghemat biaya pdnyelenggaraan. Mungkin sistem pendaftarannya aja dibuat khusus, begitu juga dengan team juri

Untuk koi lokal yg masuk juara dalam kelompok umum bisa lgsg ditetapkan sbg local champion. Misal bila peringkat tertinggi koi lokal adalah juara 3 dalam peringkat umum lgsg saja ditetapkan sbg "local baby champion" atau local "adult champion", dst

Dengan demikian akan menghemat kerja team juri. 

Just wonder apakah ini bisa diterapkan dam kontes merah putih mendatang? Mungkin kita bisa mulai utk varietas kohaku dan tancho

----------


## AirBiru

> Tidak perlu kontes khusus, cukup ditumpangi kontes yang sudah ada. Bisa menghemat biaya pdnyelenggaraan. Mungkin sistem pendaftarannya aja dibuat khusus, begitu juga dengan team juri
> 
> Untuk koi lokal yg masuk juara dalam kelompok umum bisa lgsg ditetapkan sbg local champion. Misal bila peringkat tertinggi koi lokal adalah juara 3 dalam peringkat umum lgsg saja ditetapkan sbg "local baby champion" atau local "adult champion", dst
> 
> Dengan demikian akan menghemat kerja team juri. 
> 
> Just wonder apakah ini bisa diterapkan dam kontes merah putih mendatang? Mungkin kita bisa mulai utk varietas kohaku dan tancho


Saya kira lebih baik seperti yg Om Ajik uraikan di atas, itu lebih baik. Berikan satu posisi Local Grand Champion, dengan nama breeder-nya, sehingga mungkin tdk perlu lagi Breeder Contest, karena dari sini setiap kontes akan terlihat breeder mana yg KOI nya paling sering juara.

Dimasukkan saja tambahan Local Grand Champion pada setiap Kontes Koi di Indonesia. Lebih hemat dan juga tetap terjaga Prestise-nya!

----------


## wahyu

ok banget nih....kapan......

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kali aja masuk
> 
> 
> weleh....pakar SPG lagi action  jual borongan pa satuan tu om?


wuih... bening-bening....


btw, blitar dahn ada tuh Local Blitar Koi Contest, tahun ini keknya dah keempat kalinya...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by ekawiyandi
> 
> btw, blitar dahn ada tuh Local Blitar Koi Contest, tahun ini keknya dah keempat kalinya...


Betul, Local Blitar Koi Show akan memasuki tahun keempat. Tapi mereka tidak mungkin sendirian, kita mesti bantu mendorong utk menjadikannya skala nasional

Idenya kira2 mirip dg one day contest. Sebelum KOI's memulainya konsep ini dianggap kurang layak, padahal bisa memotong biaya dan waktu dalam jumlah signifikan. Sekarang mulai banyak penyelenggara yang berkenan mengaplikasikan konsep ini

Nah, kalau penyelenggara semakin banyak yang berkenan mengaplikasikan kelas koi lokal dalam kontesnya, ini bisa mendorong perkembangan industri koi lokal secara signifikan

----------


## bobo

Setuju Om Ajik, pasti ramai dengan kondisi seperti itu, semua kembali ke hati masing2 perserta dan jika apresiasi terhadap koi lokal semakin tinggi maka nilai koi lokal pun ikut terangkat.
Semoga dipenyelenggaraan mendatang hal ini dapat terwujud.

----------


## oki gumilar

setujuh om !!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Setuju Om Ajik, pasti ramai dengan kondisi seperti itu, semua kembali ke hati masing2 perserta dan jika apresiasi terhadap koi lokal semakin tinggi maka nilai koi lokal pun ikut terangkat.
> Semoga dipenyelenggaraan mendatang hal ini dapat terwujud.


Just keep the dream, mas Ari
Kita punya banyak mimpi dan sejauh ini banyak yang menjadi nyata
KOI's berdiri tahun 2006, setelah mimpi beberapa penggemar koi di tahun 2005
Forum KOI's resmi terbentuk awal 2007, setelah mimpi p Karom dan beberapa teman di pertengahan 2006
Majalah KOI-S dilaunch pada September 2008, setelah mimpi yang sama waktunya dengan mimpi Forum KOI's
Local Breeder Contest? Ini adalah mimpi yang sudah terlampau lama.... but who knows?   ::

----------


## DINO_SMG

Smoga mimpi itu segera terwujud om....  ::  


> Originally Posted by bobo
> 
> Setuju Om Ajik, pasti ramai dengan kondisi seperti itu, semua kembali ke hati masing2 perserta dan jika apresiasi terhadap koi lokal semakin tinggi maka nilai koi lokal pun ikut terangkat.
> Semoga dipenyelenggaraan mendatang hal ini dapat terwujud.
> 
> 
> Just keep the dream, mas Ari
> Kita punya banyak mimpi dan sejauh ini banyak yang menjadi nyata
> KOI's berdiri tahun 2006, setelah mimpi beberapa penggemar koi di tahun 2005
> ...

----------


## banglubis

Berat bosss, saya kurang setuju. tidak bisa kita memastikan koi tersebut lokal or import.
akan byk muncul perbedaan pendapat....
yang jelas ajalah kalo mau bikin kontes. yang namanya koi semuanya import...nenek moyangnya tetap aja dari jepang.
 ::  
tidak akan bisa melakukan penjurian yg benar2 fairplay. semua orang akan berkata bahwa koinya benar2 lokal. 
juri jepang aja bingung kok membedakan koi yg ada di kontes2 indonesia.  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

TETAP OPTIMIS.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Waah ketinggalan kereta nih saya....
Setuju banget oom, idenya sangat bagus dan saya yakin pasti bisa terwujud seperti mimpi2 Koi's sebelumnya... Kalau enggak kita2 orang Indonesia, siapa lagi yg mau mengangkat harkat hasil karya anak bangsa sendiri..he3x...

----------


## boby_icon

kayaknya yg penting om haryanto putro, om budiono gunawan ga boleh ikut   ::   ::  

jadi ada peluang nyabet GC deh   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

> kayaknya yg penting om haryanto putro, om budiono gunawan ga boleh ikut   
> jadi ada peluang nyabet GC deh


Gak usah pesimis gitu dong oom.. Pe De aja lagi...!!!    ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

wah ketua nya dah nongol..........selamat om  Nitto.

hrs optimis ya om,...............asik

----------


## ronyandry

Selamat p'Eddy..

----------


## luki

Gak usah pesimis gitu dong oom.. Pe De aja lagi...!!!    ::   ::   :: [/quote]

Mantab nih,kalo ketua sudah bersabda....lanjutkan....

----------


## Glenardo

Apapun acaranya asalkan untuk kegiatan yang baik. Ayo maju!!!Pedeeehh, rakyat siap bahu membahu  ::

----------


## boby_icon

[quote=E. Nitto]


> kayaknya yg penting om haryanto putro, om budiono gunawan ga boleh ikut   
> jadi ada peluang nyabet GC deh


Gak usah pesimis gitu dong oom.. Pe De aja lagi...!!!    ::  [/quote:ahwlbhq2]

semangat !!!   ::

----------


## e-koi

> kayaknya yg penting om haryanto putro, om budiono gunawan ga boleh ikut 
> 
> jadi ada peluang nyabet GC deh


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bobby Surapati

> Tidak perlu kontes khusus, cukup ditumpangi kontes yang sudah ada. Bisa menghemat biaya pdnyelenggaraan. Mungkin sistem pendaftarannya aja dibuat khusus, begitu juga dengan team juri
> 
> Untuk koi lokal yg masuk juara dalam kelompok umum bisa lgsg ditetapkan sbg local champion. Misal bila peringkat tertinggi koi lokal adalah juara 3 dalam peringkat umum lgsg saja ditetapkan sbg "local baby champion" atau local "adult champion", dst
> 
> Dengan demikian akan menghemat kerja team juri. 
> 
> Just wonder apakah ini bisa diterapkan dam kontes merah putih mendatang? Mungkin kita bisa mulai utk varietas kohaku dan tancho


sya suangat setuju dgn ide om ajik, om air biru jg  ::  coz koi lokal jg bgs2 tuh.. mari kita tunggu ja agar kontesnya bs dilaksanakan,AMIEN............

----------


## steamkoi

> Gak usah pesimis gitu dong oom.. Pe De aja lagi...!!!


Mantab nih,kalo ketua sudah bersabda....lanjutkan....[/quote]

Setuju.. dan menunggu  ::

----------


## superkoi

Saya setuju dgn ide ini (show ikan lokal). Menurut saya langkah awalnya adalah sering2lah diadakan keeping kontes/GO dengan ikan2 lokal dulu (menurut saya di forum ini keeping kontes/GO bykan yg impor dibanding lokal) untuk menumbuhkan rasa cinta kita pada produk Indonesia. Kalo show untuk ikan lokal tp yg diikutin ikan impor kyknya sedikit sekali peluangnya. Show untuk koi lokal pasti bs terlaksana.

----------


## abiserpong

Gak usah pesimis gitu dong oom.. Pe De aja lagi...!!!    ::   ::   :: [/quot

Idem dengan pendapat om om terdahulu.
Kemarin waktu berbincang-bincang dengan om Rudi Showa di HTP mengenai Kontes Merah Putih ( hampir pasti tgl. 16 Agustus 2009), sempat juga dibahas mengenai koi lokal, serta ide rekan sekalian.

Idenya begini ( tolong masukan dari rekan- rekan sekalian dan syukur-syukur dapat direalisasikan pada show ini, atas persetujuan Ketua dan jajaran pengurus tentunya ) :
Kontes tetap seperti tahun sebelumnya, tapi ada sisipan kontes antar koi lokal.

Akan diberikan penghargaan khusus kepada ikan lokal, katakanlah " Piala KEMERDEKAAN ''.
Aturan main, pada saat fish entry akan diberi tanda pada semua kantong ikan lokal.
Penjurian akan dilaksanakan seperti biasa, tanpa membedakan import dan lokal.
Untuk ikan lokal yang mendapat gelar juara 1,2,3, best insize, champion, setelah acara penilaian  MERAH PUTIH selesai,
akan dikumpulkan semua tanpa membedakan ukuran.
Dari ikan-ikan inilah calon JUARA LOKAL dipilih , masalah kriteria biar panitia yang menentukan.

Mohon masukan rekan-rekan sekalian.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya setuju dgn ide ini (show ikan lokal). Menurut saya langkah awalnya adalah sering2lah diadakan keeping kontes/GO dengan ikan2 lokal dulu (menurut saya di forum ini keeping kontes/GO bykan yg impor dibanding lokal) untuk menumbuhkan rasa cinta kita pada produk Indonesia. Kalo show untuk ikan lokal tp yg diikutin ikan impor kyknya sedikit sekali peluangnya. Show untuk koi lokal pasti bs terlaksana.


Iya, nih... om...
Kita agak kesulitan minta supaya peternak lokal kasih ikan2nya buat kita...
Yang lalu ada yg tawarin 40 ekor showa dengan kualitas yang rata,
tetapi setelah dilihat hanya 15 ekor aja yang layak... itupun campur shiro dan hi utshuri...
Kalau kita paksa ambil 15 ekor itu, harganya sudah selangit  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Idem dengan pendapat om om terdahulu.
> Kemarin waktu berbincang-bincang dengan om Rudi Showa di HTP mengenai Kontes Merah Putih ( hampir pasti tgl. 16 Agustus 2009), sempat juga dibahas mengenai koi lokal, serta ide rekan sekalian.
> 
> Idenya begini ( tolong masukan dari rekan- rekan sekalian dan syukur-syukur dapat direalisasikan pada show ini, atas persetujuan Ketua dan jajaran pengurus tentunya ) :
> Kontes tetap seperti tahun sebelumnya, tapi ada sisipan kontes antar koi lokal.
> 
> Akan diberikan penghargaan khusus kepada ikan lokal, katakanlah " Piala KEMERDEKAAN ''.
> Aturan main, pada saat fish entry akan diberi tanda pada semua kantong ikan lokal.
> Penjurian akan dilaksanakan seperti biasa, tanpa membedakan import dan lokal.
> ...


Jangan di plastic bag, om abi...
Bisa ganggu konsentrasi juri... cukup di form pendaftarannya aja...dikasih contrengan lokal atau impor...
Untuk koi lokal yang mau bertanding di kelas lokal ada form tambahan yang isinya pernyataan bahwa itu koi lokal dengan endorsement dari pedagangnya.... 
Jadi kapan calon panitia Kontes Merah Putih ngumpul?
Kayaknya banyak yang mau ngikut garap format kontes koi lokal yang pertama kali nih...  ::

----------


## chester

Very good idea.

Chapter siap mendukung event ini 200 pct. Ini bagian dari program bersama kita juga seperti yang pernah didiskusikan dengan teman teman KOIS dan juga pedagang2/pengurus HTP waktu show ZNA Indonesia kemarin. Hampir relevan , ide pak Eddy tentang ACI product yang pernah dithreadkan di forum ini juga bisa direalisasikan dalam event ini. Maka sudah sangat layak dan sepantasnyalah bila pak Eddy Nitto kita tunjuk sebagai pimpro hajatan besar ini   ::   Masalah support infrastruktur, sponsor etc etc kita-kita akan ready to rumble, as usual he he he ...

Perihal entry ikan2 import utk berlaga di kontes khusus lokal saya rasa boleh-boleh saja dan tidak perlu disegresasikan dalam kelas lokal dan kelas import. Asal ownernya rela 'merendahkan diri' (tepatnya memanipulasi karena belum tentu selamanya ikan lokal kalah dari ikan import) mengakui koi importnya sebagai lokal   ::  ya boleh saja dan harus menerima apabila dalam publikasi hasil show ikan dia akan disebutkan sebagai ikan lokal seperti yang dideclare ownernya pada waktu pendaftaran   ::  Akan terlihat siapa saja hobbiest/peserta yang berkompeten mana yang tidak. Siapa saja yang mau ikut kontes utk cari nama asal menang apapun asal ikannya walaupun sudah diisebutkan jelas2 judul shownya adalah show ikan khusus lokal   ::   ::  dan siapa siapa saja yang real hobbyist yang concern dan matured. Bagian dari proses pembelajaran juga dalam hal berkontes.

Ditunggu announcement resminya.

Cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Jadi official nih yang jadi pimpro om Edy Nitto?   ::  
Orang yang paling tepat mengingat termasuk yang paling concern dengan koi lokal....
Atau.... mengingat yang punya jagoan untuk GC lokal ?   ::   ::

----------


## chester

Sudah lebih dari siap oom, bukan hanya yang A, yang B juga   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## steamkoi

> Jadi official nih yang jadi pimpro om Edy Nitto?   
> Orang yang paling tepat mengingat termasuk yang paling concern dengan koi lokal....
> Atau.... mengingat yang punya jagoan untuk GC lokal ?


eheheh sepertinya begitu Om  ::  , jadi ? ada nih kontes lokalnya Om ? dag dig dug .. can't wait can't wait.

----------


## E. Nitto

> Jadi official nih yang jadi pimpro om Edy Nitto?   
> Orang yang paling tepat mengingat termasuk yang paling concern dengan koi lokal....
> Atau.... mengingat yang punya jagoan untuk GC lokal ?





> Sudah lebih dari siap oom, bukan hanya yang A, yang B juga  
> cheers


Waadduuhhhh oom Ricky, oom Ajik... kompornya kekencengan tuh... mana ada sih koikichi pemula jadi pimpro, bisa berantakan n diketawain para suhu lho....  ::   ::  duh ampuunnn toloooonngggg.....!!!!

----------


## ronyandry

[quote=E. Nitto]


> Jadi official nih yang jadi pimpro om Edy Nitto?   
> Orang yang paling tepat mengingat termasuk yang paling concern dengan koi lokal....
> Atau.... mengingat yang punya jagoan untuk GC lokal ?





> Sudah lebih dari siap oom, bukan hanya yang A, yang B juga
> cheers


*Waadduuhhhh oom Ricky, oom Ajik... kompornya kekencengan tuh... mana ada sih koikichi pemula jadi pimpro, bisa berantakan n diketawain para suhu lho....   duh ampuunnn toloooonngggg.....!!!!*[/quote:30ibzmct]

Ilmu padi lagi nih  ::

----------


## rvidella

wuah ........ pak eddy nitto memang yang paling pantas kok ...

selamat pak eddy

----------


## bobo

> Jadi official nih yang jadi pimpro om Edy Nitto?  
> Orang yang paling tepat mengingat termasuk yang paling concern dengan koi lokal....
> Atau.... mengingat yang punya jagoan untuk GC lokal ?


Setuju...................

----------


## Glenardo

Sambungin ini juga ahh di sini

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=5505

Thanks

----------


## steamkoi

> wuah ........ pak eddy nitto memang yang paling pantas kok ...
> 
> selamat pak eddy


Yup bener saya akui  ::  .. ehehe Btw Do udah selamat aja.

----------


## chester

Oom Eddy, kita sudah menginventarisasi ikan2 lokal yang siap buat turun dan sampai sekarang ada sekitar 500an yang siap diseleksi lagi utk paling tidak bisa 100an yang dipamerin   ::   ::  jadi kita tunggu saja tanggal dan aturan mainnya kontes ini dari oom sebagai project lead officer he he he kalau perlu tempat buat rapat2 pembentukan etc bisa pakai sekretariat chapter di Tekno including nasi bungkus   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## rvidella

> Yup bener saya akui  .. ehehe Btw Do udah selamat aja.



selamat yah pak eddy
apalagi didukung dari sekjen ZNA

----------


## h_andria

asik ...  ::   ::  
kapan nih ancer2 kontes Koi Lokalnya???

----------


## bhana

> asik ...   
> kapan nih ancer2 kontes Koi Lokalnya???


Ya Om kapan nih...?

----------


## ronyandry

> Oom Eddy, kita sudah menginventarisasi ikan2 lokal yang siap buat turun dan sampai sekarang ada sekitar 500an yang siap diseleksi lagi utk paling tidak bisa 100an yang dipamerin    jadi kita tunggu saja tanggal dan aturan mainnya kontes ini dari oom sebagai project lead officer he he he kalau perlu tempat buat rapat2 pembentukan etc bisa pakai sekretariat chapter di Tekno including nasi bungkus  
> 
> cheers


Pak Ed...
sesuai instruksi lurah serpong kita siap membantu apalagi dilokasi sendiri   ::  
Mewakili warga Serpong   ::

----------


## TSA

> Pak Ed...
> sesuai instruksi lurah serpong kita siap membantu apalagi dilokasi sendiri   
> Mewakili warga Serpong


Siaaaaaap..tunggu perintah...

Tsa

----------


## chester

Congratulations kepada oom Eddy and tandemnya bro Averose yang secara sangat demokratis and aklamatif   ::  semalam telah terpilih sebagai ketua panitia kontes Merah Putih including juga kontes koi lokal baik secara bersama-sama maupun sendiri-sendiri (1 kontes sekaligus atau 2 kontes terpisah dalam kurun waktu yang berbeda)   ::  

Ditunggu komunikasi2 selanjutnya dari team panitia utk terms and conditions kontes-kontes tersebut.
Yes, we can .. seperti kata Barrack Obama   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## doddy

kapan nih?....

----------


## h_andria

> Congratulations kepada oom Eddy and tandemnya bro Averose yang secara sangat demokratis and aklamatif   semalam telah terpilih sebagai ketua panitia kontes Merah Putih including juga kontes koi lokal baik secara bersama-sama maupun sendiri-sendiri (1 kontes sekaligus atau 2 kontes terpisah dalam kurun waktu yang berbeda)   
> 
> Ditunggu komunikasi2 selanjutnya dari team panitia utk terms and conditions kontes-kontes tersebut.
> Yes, we can .. seperti kata Barrack Obama    
> 
> cheers


asikkk.. bisa kumpul2 lagi....
_ngumpulin ikan dulu ah...._

----------


## steamkoi

> Congratulations kepada oom Eddy and tandemnya bro Averose yang secara sangat demokratis and aklamatif   semalam telah terpilih sebagai ketua panitia kontes Merah Putih including juga kontes koi lokal baik secara bersama-sama maupun sendiri-sendiri (1 kontes sekaligus atau 2 kontes terpisah dalam kurun waktu yang berbeda)   
> 
> Ditunggu komunikasi2 selanjutnya dari team panitia utk terms and conditions kontes-kontes tersebut.
> Yes, we can .. seperti kata Barrack Obama    
> 
> cheers


Hopefully ada pemekaran varietas di kontes nanti  ::  .. 

Waktunya kumpulin ikan!!

----------


## E. Nitto

> Congratulations kepada oom Eddy and tandemnya bro Averose yang secara sangat demokratis and aklamatif   semalam telah terpilih sebagai ketua panitia kontes Merah Putih including juga kontes koi lokal baik secara bersama-sama maupun sendiri-sendiri (1 kontes sekaligus atau 2 kontes terpisah dalam kurun waktu yang berbeda)   
> Ditunggu komunikasi2 selanjutnya dari team panitia utk terms and conditions kontes-kontes tersebut.
> Yes, we can .. seperti kata Barrack Obama    
> cheers


Thanks berat buat oom Karom, oom Robby, oom Ricky, oom Soegi serta semua rekan2 yg telah mempercayakan kami dalam penyelenggaraan merah putih koi kontes bulan depan... Mengenai wacana penyelenggaraan merah putih ataupun lokal digabung atau dipisah, serta pembatasan size masih akan dibahas kemudian..
Yg jelas apapun bentuknya dgn segala kerendahan hati kami mohon bantuan, bimbingan, arahan serta support dan partisipasinya dari seluruh Koi club, Breeder, Importir, Pedagang serta Koi Hobbies di seluruh Indonesia.. Mari kita bahu membahu, saling membantu serta saling bergandengan tangan untuk memajukan perkoian di tanah air tercinta ini..

Salam Koi's
Eddy Nitto, Averose

----------


## rvidella

> Thanks berat buat oom Karom, oom Robby, oom Ricky, oom Soegi serta semua rekan2 yg telah mempercayakan kami dalam penyelenggaraan merah putih koi kontes bulan depan... Mengenai wacana penyelenggaraan merah putih ataupun lokal digabung atau dipisah, serta pembatasan size masih akan dibahas kemudian..
> Yg jelas apapun bentuknya dgn segala kerendahan hati kami mohon bantuan, bimbingan, arahan serta support dan partisipasinya dari seluruh Koi club, Breeder, Importir, Pedagang serta Koi Hobbies di seluruh Indonesia.. Mari kita bahu membahu, saling membantu serta saling bergandengan tangan untuk memajukan perkoian di tanah air tercinta ini..
> 
> Salam Koi's
> Eddy Nitto, Averose


hehehehehe sipppp udah langsung menyebutkan wakilnya .... salut .... pasti akan kompak

ditunggu om ed ....

----------


## doddy

> Originally Posted by E. Nitto
> 
> Thanks berat buat oom Karom, oom Robby, oom Ricky, oom Soegi serta semua rekan2 yg telah mempercayakan kami dalam penyelenggaraan merah putih koi kontes bulan depan... Mengenai wacana penyelenggaraan merah putih ataupun lokal digabung atau dipisah, serta pembatasan size masih akan dibahas kemudian..
> Yg jelas apapun bentuknya dgn segala kerendahan hati kami mohon bantuan, bimbingan, arahan serta support dan partisipasinya dari seluruh Koi club, Breeder, Importir, Pedagang serta Koi Hobbies di seluruh Indonesia.. Mari kita bahu membahu, saling membantu serta saling bergandengan tangan untuk memajukan perkoian di tanah air tercinta ini..
> 
> Salam Koi's
> Eddy Nitto, Averose
> 
> 
> ...


Tanggalnya om Ed..?..........

----------


## Monggalana

wah... kl lokal semua kan jd PD.. haha.. selama ini kita2 tkt ikt kontes, soalnya malu sm yg import2.. tp kl lokal semua jd pengen ikt jg ngeramein, setidaknya ikan saya gak malu2in d. haha

----------


## mrbunta

nahhh. sekarang bedakan import dan lokal bagaimana?

----------


## h3ln1k

selamat om eddy sayang jauhh neh   ::

----------


## TSA

> selamat om eddy sayang jauhh neh


Dari rumah om Helmi sampai HTP gak sampai 3 jam  ::  
ditunggu nich kehadirannya....

Komandan Surabaya dsk
Komandan Semarang dsk
Komandan Yogya dsk
Komandan Solo dsk...

Pokoknya semua Pangdam dech....beserta pasukannya......biar rame...  ::   ::  

Tsa

----------


## abiserpong

*SHOW KOI LOKAL DI KONTES MERAH PUTIH, 16 AGUSTUS 2009.
VARIETIES ; KOHAKU, KINGINRIN KOHAKU, TANCHO KOHAKU.
UKURAN     ; UP TO 20 CM - 65 CM.

MEMPEREBUTKAN ;
1. PIALA UNTUK BEST LOKAL.
30. SERTIFIKAT JUARA 1.*

----------


## E. Nitto

Sudah saatnya Koi Lokal berjaya di arena Show...

Masih banyak waktu nih untuk hunting dan mempersiapkan jawara2 Lokal... 

Bravo Koi Lokal hasil karya anak bangsa.

----------

